# Plug and Play OS im Bios - y/n?

## Erdie

Hi,

ist es empfohlen, die Option "Plug & Play OS installed" im Bios auf Yes zu setzen? Bei mir war es "No", es funktionert aber beides. Was ist besser?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## Christian99

nun, der bezeichnung nach würd ich ja sagen, da linux ja eindeutig plug and play kann.

Was genau aber das macht müsstest du aber im Handbuch deines mainboards schauen. die option ansich kenn ich net, aber vielleicht hilfts ja wenn im handbuch ne erklärung steht.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe nur festgestellt, dasss die IRQ Belegungen anders sind wenn ich auf yes gehe. Ich frage mich auch ob die Verwendung von tool wie irqbalance wohl diese Einstellung voraussetzt.

----------

